# Help! Need "non-toy" birthday gift idea for a 1 year old.



## BelCanto (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Mammas,

My dear friend's daughter is turning 1 tomorrow and I need a non-toy gift idea. (they already have tons of toys, books and clothes).

Of course I'm waiting until last minute! (Things seem so hectic right now.)

Anywhoo, any suggestions would be GREAT!

Thank you so much,
Jennifer


----------



## chickenfeet (Apr 14, 2008)

How about a donation to their LO's savings account if they have one? Or maybe a certificate for portraits?


----------



## earthus76 (Nov 2, 2005)

If you're into DIY: homemade playdo or bubble concoction w/ some cool things to blow the bubbles with. Bubble bath or fun soapie stuff. I'm interested to hear others' suggestions!


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

In my opinion, it's never too early for a membership to a local zoo or children's museum. I love the gifts that give you something to go do with your kid.


----------



## ShannonT (Dec 6, 2007)

We give US coin proof sets for the baby's birth year. You can find them at coin shops.

They're small and they appreciate in value.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Like breeder mentioned I got all of my nieces and nephews Zoo Parent memberships to the local zoo for Christmas. I made up little booklets with fun facts about their animal and what the membership gets them. On the back I mentioned maybe we could all go together sometime. The zoo has online registration. Waiting until the last minute might be better. I did theirs too soon and the newsletter arrived before Christmas and their moms had to hid it.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

The Zoo membership is a great idea!
What about a Gymboree type class or something?


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

A family membership to someplace fun is great. Or maybe a gift cert to an online photo shop (like snapfish) if they do a lot of digi photos?

Something special for "mom" might be another idea... a massage coupon, gift cert to a nice restaurant (that has delivery), a bottle of wine or other treat the parents might not have had in the past year, that sort of thing. At a year the party is more for the parents anyway but I'm sure they wouldn't expect something just for them!


----------



## BelCanto (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks for the replies!! Thank you!


----------



## want2bmoms (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wombatclay* 
A family membership to someplace fun is great. Or maybe a gift cert to an online photo shop (like snapfish) if they do a lot of digi photos?

Something special for "mom" might be another idea... a massage coupon, gift cert to a nice restaurant (that has delivery), a bottle of wine or other treat the parents might not have had in the past year, that sort of thing. At a year the party is more for the parents anyway but I'm sure they wouldn't expect something just for them!

that's brilliant... never occured to either of us...


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Books - do those count as toys?
A dish/cup/spoon/fork set?
Clothes
A piggy bank and a roll of coins to get him started?


----------



## wondertwins (Oct 12, 2007)

My nephew just turned 1 and I made him a mixed "tape" (mixed CD just doesn't sound right, but that's what it was), of songs my DC enjoy and some that remind me of him.


----------



## zion (Feb 22, 2005)

I am a big fan of these envirosax

They are a great way to teach kids to conserve. I let my nephew bring his bag along to the store and help bag the groceries. He feels like he is helping and we avoid plastic bags as well. My 11 month old likes to play with his and load it with toys or stuff for the pool.

Shameless plug I know but they are great for kids.


----------



## kungfufugirl (Mar 2, 2007)

what did you end up giving and how was it received???


----------



## Pippi L. (Jan 25, 2008)

We've been giving a CD of our favorite songs. I don't know how it's been received, but we enjoy dancing to the copy of it on the iPod


----------



## cjanelles (Oct 22, 2005)

I love the idea of giving little ones a piggy bank for their birth day or subsequent birthdays...early on...

My mom gave my 11 yo DD1 as personalized piggy bank with 21 dollars in gold dollar coins and a $20 bill.

She wanted to get one for my 11 mo DD2, but the vendor was a specialized holiday vendor at her mall and she has to wait until next Christmas.

For my DD2's first birthday (which is less than 4 weeks away), the first thing I sought out was a set of play silks. They just came in the mail today and I'm so excited. I want to give them to her right now!


----------



## MacroMama (Mar 9, 2007)

For our LO's first birthday someone gave us a treasury bond in his name.


----------



## torio (Jun 14, 2006)

My twins are about to turn one too. I know we would love memberships to museums and other educational places to take the kids.

In the past I've given the gift of a day trip out with me to children of my friends. I let the place and length of day be the choice of the parents. We plan the trip so that mama and papa get some alone time while their child gets a special outing with me.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

I got a couple of Bonds for my first b-day and when I was 18 my parents gave them to me, it was a nice surprise!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

If there's a place around that does mommy and me type activities/classes maybe a gift certificate?

DS's first birthday is coming and I'm going to dictate 'no toys'. We are trying to live more simply and he doesn't need more stuff (DH and I are getting him a nice set of wood blocks for his birthday). These are great idea!


----------



## Momma2DoubleCuties (Mar 11, 2006)

I also agree with a savings bond. All my kids have them. Or if your looking for somethings else how about a foogo bottle and their own dish set? My kids love having their own dishes!


----------



## apurrfectplace (Nov 17, 2007)

My GF who is crunchy gave me a few CDs by this company, they are "world music" inspired and very nice, not "baby baby", really nice music.

You can get them online or at upscale baby stores.


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I know it's a little late for the OP, but for others who are reading for ideas.....

one of my friends had a 'tiger' party for her ds (he likes tigers, and had just been tigger for halloween the week before). They asked that anyone who wanted to give something please bring $1 to donate to a save the tigers fund.
I thought that was a GREAT idea!
I've also heard of parties where everone brings a little bag of kibble and they all take them down to the animal shelter and donate them, or something like that.


----------

